# Tesla headed to mars



## dlane (Feb 6, 2018)

Elon sent a $250,000 Tesla to mars think it’ll  work out? .


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 6, 2018)

Na, there are no roads on Mars.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 6, 2018)

I'll bet it wasn't saleable.  wasn't worth $250,000.


----------



## tweinke (Feb 6, 2018)

Thinking he didn't remember there are no charging stations there.......


----------



## higgite (Feb 6, 2018)

I wonder who ordered it? 

Tom


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 6, 2018)

That was his personal car. Now he's got an excuse to order a new one.


----------



## dave_r_1 (Feb 7, 2018)

It's a chicken/egg thing.  Once there are a bunch of electric cars on Mars, someone will be able to make the financial case for setting up a charging station.


----------



## Z2V (Feb 7, 2018)

It got him back in the news


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 7, 2018)

Dude, where’s my car?

Do you remember the Tom Swift stories that were written through the sixties? Elon appears to be the reincarnation of Tom.


----------



## Martin W (Feb 7, 2018)

I was impressed with the 2 rocket boosters landing  perfectly almost at the exact same time. 
Martin


----------



## Groundhog (Feb 7, 2018)

Shoot, I had the site bookmarked and was all set to watch the launch from start to finish and got sidetracked.

Sometimes Elon seems fanciful but as someone pointed out, "Only four entities have launched a space capsule into orbit and successfully brought it back: the _United States_, _Russia,_ _China and Elon Musk"_


----------



## dlane (Feb 7, 2018)

I didn’t hear if the main booster landed on the barge ?.


----------



## Groundhog (Feb 7, 2018)

dlane said:


> I didn’t hear if the main booster landed on the barge ?.


Yep


----------



## vocatexas (Feb 7, 2018)

From what I've read the core stage crashed into or near the barge doing some damage to it. Apparently three engines are required to land and only two ignited. It hit the water at 200-300 mph.

Still, they landed the two boosters without a hitch, all the critical systems seemed to work as they should and the 'payload' is headed to interplanetary space. I'd say it was a HUGE success. Congrats, Elon!


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 7, 2018)

The $250,000 Tesla costs significantly less than a $5,000,000 thirty second Super Bowl ad.  I still have David Bowie stuck in my head.


----------



## Groundhog (Feb 7, 2018)

vocatexas is right about the center booster crashing. don't know why I thought it made it ok. sorry.


----------



## mcostello (Feb 7, 2018)

He has it figured out already, solar power charging station is next. The rate of change is so fast He might actually  be able drive the car or at least visit it before He shuffles off this mortal coil.


----------



## chips&more (Feb 7, 2018)

Elon will claim his Tesla cars, on one charge, can travel the most miles, more than any other electric car.


----------



## Martin W (Feb 7, 2018)

I thought the car was going to just orbit in space? Is it going to Mars?
Martin


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 7, 2018)

Hawkeye said:


> That was his personal car. Now he's got an excuse to order a new one.


Or maybe he's going to meet it on Mars... a one way trip off this planet... wooo hooo.


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 7, 2018)

Martin W said:


> I thought the car was going to just orbit in space? Is it going to Mars?
> Martin


You are correct it is just going to orbit the sun... on the Mars orbit.. but stop killing our fun


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 7, 2018)

chips&more said:


> Elon will claim his Tesla cars, on one charge, can travel the most miles, more than any other electric car.


Yep, it's going to Mars Orbit on one charge... yep, he can now be sure that no one else can make that claim.
He didn't say it would use the battery, or drive..


----------



## savarin (Feb 7, 2018)

Its bringing my childhood love of science fiction closer to the truth


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 8, 2018)

savarin said:


> Its bringing my childhood love of science fiction closer to the truth


----------



## jrkorman (Feb 8, 2018)

pdentrem said:


> Dude, where’s my car?
> 
> Do you remember the Tom Swift stories that were written through the sixties? Elon appears to be the reincarnation of Tom.



1960s! I've got one of the first "Tom Swift and his Motorcycle" - 1910; A gift when I was a kid growing up in the 60s, neat reading.


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 8, 2018)

Yeah there are many Tom Swift stories! I had access to the Tom Swift Jr books at the library, the earlier books were not available locally around here.


----------

